# Appleridge kennels



## Vbashe1 (Sep 1, 2018)

Hello,

I was looking into this breeder for a puppy. They are a Breeder of Merit and look to be reputable, but wanted to see if anyone had any comments.

Thank you!


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

These older threads are about Appleridge Kennels:

https://www.germanshepherds.com/for...-peoples-experiences-apple-ridge-kennels.html

https://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-information/686297-appleridge-ga.html

https://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/561546-appleridge-von-waldberg.html


----------



## Carter (May 9, 2012)

Vbashe1 did you get a puppy from them?


----------

